# Moving to spain



## tsheag (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there, Am planning to move to Majorca with my husband and 4 children age 3-12, we also have several pets ie- dog, rats, guinea pigs etc...
My husband will continue to work in uk 3-4 days a week so we are financially stable and i don`t intend to work in spain...
Any information on legalities, schools, healthcare and anything else is very much appreciated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. First of all, I would suggest that you look at international schools for you eldest child. the transition to the spanish system, language etc may be detrimental to his/her education at this stage - in fact I usually say that ten is a good cut off between being ablt to go to stat or having to go to international - but obviously all kids are different!!?

Healthcare, as long as your husband is paying NI in the UK can be covered by you filling in the S1 form, which allows a reciprocal agreement to be implemented

After you arrive, you have 90 days to become residents, which as long as you can provide proof of income and healthcare shouldnt be a problem. 

As for bringing the menagerie, well they will all need pet passports, jabs etc, which your vet can advise you on - that wont be cheap, but unfortunately obligatory http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/ are the governing body.

Make sure that you dont burn your UK bridges until you are sure that its going to work and that everyone is settled. So rent properties in each country and make sure that you can return if things dont pan out. Commuting is tiring. My husband did it for 4 years and in the end it became too much - but see how it goes

thats all I can think of for now

Jo xxx


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Moving*



tsheag said:


> Hi there, Am planning to move to Majorca with my husband and 4 children age 3-12, we also have several pets ie- dog, rats, guinea pigs etc...
> My husband will continue to work in uk 3-4 days a week so we are financially stable and i don`t intend to work in spain...
> Any information on legalities, schools, healthcare and anything else is very much appreciated


Hi, Just read your thread and wanted to let you know that healthcare via an S1 is not valid to cover your family under new legislation. I lived in Spain from 2000-2006 with my youngest son who attended Spanish school (fantastic system at that time) and even though my husband worked in UK (as Yours) I had to take on private medical insurance to cover us both. Please find a Gestor (fiscal advisor) who can get you the up to date information to ensure you have no worries. And, Good Luck!! even though Spain is on it's knees it is still a wonderful country and offers many benefits that money cannot buy... I am returning to Spain next month for good now my son has flown the nest and all grown up. Your children will thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Karen58 said:


> Hi, Just read your thread and wanted to let you know that healthcare via an S1 is not valid to cover your family under new legislation. I lived in Spain from 2000-2006 with my youngest son who attended Spanish school (fantastic system at that time) and even though my husband worked in UK (as Yours) I had to take on private medical insurance to cover us both. Please find a Gestor (fiscal advisor) who can get you the up to date information to ensure you have no worries. And, Good Luck!! even though Spain is on it's knees it is still a wonderful country and offers many benefits that money cannot buy... I am returning to Spain next month for good now my son has flown the nest and all grown up. Your children will thank you.


where have you heard that the S1 doesn't cover you? All the new legislaion states that it does cover you .

do you have a link?

I have just recieved S1s from the UK with a letter from them to say that this entitles me & my daughters to healthcare here paid for by the UK 


(I didn't ask for them, (I actually pay autónomo) they have appeared from nowhere (well, Newcastle) as an 'add on' to something else)


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> where have you heard that the S1 doesn't cover you? All the new legislaion states that it does cover you .
> 
> do you have a link?
> 
> I have just recieved S1s from the UK with a letter from them to say that this entitles me & my daughters to healthcare here paid for by the UK



Hi, I do not have a link to supply. Prior to me returning I met with my fiscal advisor who is also a friend, she did all my taxes etc when I lived on Costa Blanca and had 2 businesses also (in the heydays). She enquired at the Social Security office in Denia which covers my area and was told that only Pensioners in receipt of UK State pensions get reciprocal healthcare, all other UK expats that are not in the Spanish system (working with contract or registered as self-employed) are not entitled to use the Spanish health system. I will verify too with Newcastle here in UK as am getting married in early September and my husband to be is employed in here in UK. It is a minefield and the problem here is that all agencies involved are not up-to-date with legislation - heaven help us all getting through this. You will have some fun with all the paperwork which is a throw-back to the old days of Franco.


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> where have you heard that the S1 doesn't cover you? All the new legislaion states that it does cover you .
> 
> do you have a link?
> 
> ...


Hello again, here is what the UK law says and it depends on the co-operation of the country within the EU and as said Spain has shut the door:
If you move to an EEA country to live but not work and don't receive a UK benefit, you may be eligible for up to two-and-a-half years of state healthcare, paid for by the UK.
You will need to apply for form S1 (or form E106 if you are moving to Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway or Switzerland) with the Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle). You also need to prove that you have worked in the UK and paid National Insurance contributions up to three years before your departure.
For further advice, contact the Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle):
Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle)
Room TC001
Tyneview Park
Whitley Road
Newcastle upon Tyne
NE98 1BA
Phone 0191 218 1999 (Monday to Friday 8am-5pm).
The S1 (or E106) will entitle you to treatment on the same basis as a resident of the country you are moving to. This may mean that you have to make a patient contribution toward the cost of your care.
When the cover on the S1 (or E106) expires, you cannot get any further medical cover from the UK until you receive a UK state pension. It is up to the country’s authorities to decided whether you are eligible to join their healthcare scheme. 
You will also be entitled to a UK-issued EHIC, allowing you to visit other EEA countries besides the one you are a resident with.

Here is a story which may confirm my fiscal advisor's advices.
Barnabubble said on 19 April 2012
Moved to Girona in Sept 2010 and have been fighting for an S1 ever since for me and my wife and two little daughters now in school here. 

I work in the UK for a UK registered company as self-employed but live here in Girona but Madrid last week issued an A1 certificate so we trudged all the way back to the INSS office in Girona only to be request NO CATSALUD still until I start paying into the Spanish system and, get this, incorporate my company here not UK. Problem is I only work currently with UK companies and it is a start-up company and taking a salary is easier said then done, hence why I need my NI contributions and the UK to support me and my family too.

We have fallen into a loop-hole where is seems we are being pushed back and forward between Spain and UK and nobody wants to take responsibility for us. We do not want free welfare, just bloody healthcare covered by the UK by issuing us (particularly my 4 and 2 year old) a healthcare. As we live here the EHIC is invalid too as these are temporary cover for travellers not residents.

What a dysfunctional system between the UK and Spain - where also these Government bodies do not have foreign language staff available either side.

We are in the EU right? What a joke.

Angry, distressed and tired of being told conflicting info!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Karen58 said:


> Hello again, here is what the UK law says and it depends on the co-operation of the country within the EU and as said Spain has shut the door:
> If you move to an EEA country to live but not work and don't receive a UK benefit, you may be eligible for up to two-and-a-half years of state healthcare, paid for by the UK.
> You will need to apply for form S1 (or form E106 if you are moving to Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway or Switzerland) with the Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle). You also need to prove that you have worked in the UK and paid National Insurance contributions up to three years before your departure.
> For further advice, contact the Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle):
> ...


 The part I've highlighted in red suggests that you are covered????

Jo xxx


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

jojo said:


> The part I've highlighted in red suggests that you are covered????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, the thing is that the interpretation of this is very wishy-washy as states:

This may mean that you have to make a patient contribution toward the cost of your care. And now in Spain the contribution is 100%... 

Sadly, Spain is going it's own way due to lack of money and it has the legal right to do so in accordance with EU law (see British Embassy latest advice on their website)

Even the British Embassy will not take full responsibility for the translation of the latest Spanish edict so where does that leave us all for the future? Sadly I believe it will only become more difficult and costly to live in Spain and if a lot of Expats from all other countries decide to leave as a consequence of this loop-hole and any others they decide to use; the Costa's will become very bleak places indeed.
Sad for us and very sad for the Spanish themselves.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Karen58 said:


> Hi Jo, the thing is that the interpretation of this is very wishy-washy as states:
> 
> This may mean that you have to make a patient contribution toward the cost of your care. And now in Spain the contribution is 100%...
> 
> ...


 So what you are saying is that spain no longer offers its residents (Expats or indigenous) any discounts or cover on healthcare. When I moved over there was always a patient contribution (certainly on prescription meds), but now you are saying that the contribution for all medical cover is now 100% Where is that written???

Jo xxx


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

jojo said:


> So what you are saying is that spain no longer offers its residents (Expats or indigenous) any discounts or cover on healthcare. When I moved over there was always a patient contribution (certainly on prescription meds), but now you are saying that the contribution for all medical cover is now 100% Where is that written???
> 
> Jo xxax


Hi Jo

It was stated in June in the Costa Blanca news and on Typical Spanish website wher the minister of health made the declaration of the new law. Cannot remember the exact date but is in force sadly. I will do some research and copy you in. My Gestor was also told in the Social Security office in Denia which covers my area where I am returning too. Prescriptons is a mine field too as Farmacias are only accepting cash mostly because they are owed millions overall by the local governments and that is not written in stone about the charges. Even my Spanish friends are all over the place on this too. It is only regarding Expats living in Spain by the way
Karen x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Karen58 said:


> Hello again, here is what the UK law says and it depends on the co-operation of the country within the EU and as said Spain has shut the door:
> If you move to an EEA country to live but not work and don't receive a UK benefit, you may be eligible for up to two-and-a-half years of state healthcare, paid for by the UK.
> You will need to apply for form S1 (or form E106 if you are moving to Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway or Switzerland) with the Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle). You also need to prove that you have worked in the UK and paid National Insurance contributions up to three years before your departure.
> For further advice, contact the Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle):
> ...


yes - the S1 entitles you to care on the same basis as a Spanish citizen

they have to pay for some things too - I used to do doctor visits with elderly people & I know, for instance, that not all diabetes testing stuff is covered - they have to pay for it - & eveyone now pays something for prescriptions

some offices don't seem to know what to do with the S1 - but they _*are*_ valid and accepted for non-pensioners if issued by Newcastle


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Karen58 said:


> Hi Jo, the thing is that the interpretation of this is very wishy-washy as states:
> 
> This may mean that you have to make a patient contribution toward the cost of your care. And now in Spain the contribution is 100%...
> 
> ...


I really believe you have this wrong

if the S1 has been issued that means that the UK is accepting responsibilty for the payments for healthcare

Spain IS refusing to issue resident certs if you have insufficient income & no healthcare provision

the S1 covers the healthcare provision & is being accepted at extranjerías


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes - the S1 entitles you to care on the same basis as a Spanish citizen
> 
> they have to pay for some things too - I used to do doctor visits with elderly people & I know, for instance, that not all diabetes testing stuff is covered - they have to pay for it - & eveyone now pays something for prescriptions
> 
> some offices don't seem to know what to do with the S1 - but they _*are*_ valid and accepted for non-pensioners if issued by Newcastle



Thanks Jo, I really really hope I can get some help when registered as a resident but am very sceptical - shall be on phone to Newcastle in the morning.
Night night x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Karen58 said:


> Thanks Jo, I really really hope I can get some help when registered as a resident but am very sceptical - shall be on phone to Newcastle in the morning.
> Night night x


I'm not jojo 

you won't be able to regster as resident without some proof of healthcare provision & sufficient income

but unless it has changed within the last few days the S1 will be accepted for the healthcare aspect


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not jojo
> 
> you won't be able to regster as resident without some proof of healthcare provision & sufficient income
> 
> but unless it has changed within the last few days the S1 will be accepted for the healthcare aspect


Sorry, about name as speaking with 2 others. I have lived in Spain from 2000 to end of 2006 as a resident and had businesses during those heydays and realise that have to re-register and as husband is employed in UK is no problem providing the new requirements. Will be using my Gestor to get us sorted; once more into the system we go ! What gets me is all the Brit expats working for cash, not registered on Padrons, not making any declarations into the system and themselves contributing to the Spanish crash over many years. But of course the Spanish authorities themselves allowing this to happen must take responsibility, now we are all paying the price and it will be a hard time ahead. There will be many expats running for the hills I reckon. I am sure there are many Brit expats reading this who pay their way feel the same. I hope I can get some help with the S1 tomorrow, thanks for contact - Karen xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Karen58 said:


> Sorry, about name as speaking with 2 others. I have lived in Spain from 2000 to end of 2006 as a resident and had businesses during those heydays and realise that have to re-register and as husband is employed in UK is no problem providing the new requirements. Will be using my Gestor to get us sorted; once more into the system we go ! What gets me is all the Brit expats working for cash, not registered on Padrons, not making any declarations into the system and themselves contributing to the Spanish crash over many years. But of course the Spanish authorities themselves allowing this to happen must take responsibility, now we are all paying the price and it will be a hard time ahead. There will be many expats running for the hills I reckon. I am sure there are many Brit expats reading this who pay their way feel the same. I hope I can get some help with the S1 tomorrow, thanks for contact - Karen xx



Agree 100%. I have been persuaded that long-term Spanish unemployed may have no option other than to eke out a half-way decent living for their families by working cash in hand and not declaring it but British immigrants who do the same are imo greedy cheats who see Spain as some kind of Gold Rush territory.

These are often the same people who rant at immigrants to the UK doing the same they do quite happily in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Karen58 said:


> Sorry, about name as speaking with 2 others. I have lived in Spain from 2000 to end of 2006 as a resident and had businesses during those heydays and realise that have to re-register and as husband is employed in UK is no problem providing the new requirements. Will be using my Gestor to get us sorted; once more into the system we go ! What gets me is all the Brit expats working for cash, not registered on Padrons, not making any declarations into the system and themselves contributing to the Spanish crash over many years. But of course the Spanish authorities themselves allowing this to happen must take responsibility, now we are all paying the price and it will be a hard time ahead. There will be many expats running for the hills I reckon. I am sure there are many Brit expats reading this who pay their way feel the same. I hope I can get some help with the S1 tomorrow, thanks for contact - Karen xx


I have just phoned Newcastle - the lovely lady checked with her supervisor for me & also asked around the office & checked computer records
*
if you are entitled to an S1* - whatever your age (as I am & I have a very long way to go til retirement age - and I also have them for my children) it _will_ be accepted here in Spain

they have had no reports of any being refused & no information has been issued from their office that they are no longer being accepted as proof of healthcare provision for non-pensioners


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I have just phoned Newcastle - the lovely lady checked with her supervisor for me & also asked around the office & checked computer records
> *
> if you are entitled to an S1* - whatever your age (as I am & I have a very long way to go til retirement age - and I also have them for my children) it _will_ be accepted here in Spain
> 
> they have had no reports of any being refused & no information has been issued from their office that they are no longer being accepted as proof of healthcare provision for non-pensioners


Hi, Funnily enough I have spoken to Newcastle this morning& they have told me that for a S1 form contributions will only last within a 2 year window. However, as I shall be married when moving for good and my fiance is working in UK and paying NI etc it is possible for him to contact HMRC International Case Workers Dept and get a S1 form, renewable annually that would cover me living in Spain. Now.. here is the rub. Newcastle told me that he has received some calls mainly from pensioners complaining of high prescription charges but would not expect complaints about Spain not accepting the S1 forms because they have no power to intervene in Spain's policy. He also went on to say he has seen on-line and recognises problems expats are experiencing with the S1's and advised if I had problems the consulate is my first place to complain. I have emailed my Gestor and as she visits the Hacienda/Social Security offices weekly for her clients she is going to ask on my behalf. If Spain is meant to accept them and from my first investigations it does appear some regional offices are not accepting them, it is clear Spain is flouting EU law.. but it does in some regions and that is a fact. So, I hope you have no problems and like me I am 15 years away from retirement but also private medical cover in Spain is pricey and often does not cover for the worse scenarios. My other half is going to contact this department in Newcastle, the telephone number is 0191 203 7010 . Will keep in touch and let you know what info my Gestor gets and also this end. Thanks so much for your info, Karenx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Karen58 said:


> Hi, Funnily enough I have spoken to Newcastle this morning& they have told me that for a S1 form contributions will only last within a 2 year window. However, as I shall be married when moving for good and my fiance is working in UK and paying NI etc it is possible for him to contact HMRC International Case Workers Dept and get a S1 form, renewable annually that would cover me living in Spain. Now.. here is the rub. Newcastle told me that he has received some calls mainly from pensioners complaining of high prescription charges but would not expect complaints about Spain not accepting the S1 forms because they have no power to intervene in Spain's policy. He also went on to say he has seen on-line and recognises problems expats are experiencing with the S1's and advised if I had problems the consulate is my first place to complain. I have emailed my Gestor and as she visits the Hacienda/Social Security offices weekly for her clients she is going to ask on my behalf. If Spain is meant to accept them and from my first investigations it does appear some regional offices are not accepting them, it is clear Spain is flouting EU law.. but it does in some regions and that is a fact. So, I hope you have no problems and like me I am 15 years away from retirement but also private medical cover in Spain is pricey and often does not cover for the worse scenarios. My other half is going to contact this department in Newcastle, the telephone number is 0191 203 7010 . Will keep in touch and let you know what info my Gestor gets and also this end. Thanks so much for your info, Karenx



You should speak to Lynn on here, she is "the expert" on S1, newcastle, contributions etc. I think she's in the UK at the mo for the Olympics and the cricket, so she may not be around????

Jo xxx


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

jojo said:


> You should speak to Lynn on here, she is "the expert" on S1, newcastle, contributions etc. I think she's in the UK at the mo for the Olympics and the cricket, so she may not be around????
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo that would be good.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres a thread from a while back 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/61160-frustrations-over-new-s1-form.html

- after that, Lynn made it her mission in life to understand and sort it, even with the new changes and she did

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Karen58 said:


> Hi, Funnily enough I have spoken to Newcastle this morning& they have told me that for a S1 form contributions will only last within a 2 year window. However, as I shall be married when moving for good and my fiance is working in UK and paying NI etc it is possible for him to contact HMRC International Case Workers Dept and get a S1 form, renewable annually that would cover me living in Spain. Now.. here is the rub. Newcastle told me that he has received some calls mainly from pensioners complaining of high prescription charges but would not expect complaints about Spain not accepting the S1 forms because they have no power to intervene in Spain's policy. He also went on to say he has seen on-line and recognises problems expats are experiencing with the S1's and advised if I had problems the consulate is my first place to complain. I have emailed my Gestor and as she visits the Hacienda/Social Security offices weekly for her clients she is going to ask on my behalf. If Spain is meant to accept them and from my first investigations it does appear some regional offices are not accepting them, it is clear Spain is flouting EU law.. but it does in some regions and that is a fact. So, I hope you have no problems and like me I am 15 years away from retirement but also private medical cover in Spain is pricey and often does not cover for the worse scenarios. My other half is going to contact this department in Newcastle, the telephone number is 0191 203 7010 . Will keep in touch and let you know what info my Gestor gets and also this end. Thanks so much for your info, Karenx



you are calling a different department then - I didn't speak to the department which deals with pensioners - I'm not one

yes, it IS only for 2 years initially (in my case though which is different, until the kids leave school) why on earth should the UK pay for your healthcare in Spain forever :confused2:

at least that gives you a start in order to get work here & registered as resident - after that you will be in the same position as a Spanish citizen - if one of you is continuing to work & pay tax & NI in the UK then it can be renewed

yes of course they have had lots of complaints about prescription charges - if the pensioners lived in the UK they wouldn't have to pay anything - since 1st July, living here they have to pay 10% - just like a Spanish citizen

when teh law changed on 24th April there was - & still is - a lot of confusion & some offices still don't know quite what they are doing

however the S1 *is* valid as proof of healthcare provision - Spain isn't flouting any laws - there are just some rather confused funcionarios


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

An in-date S1 should be accepted by any health centre, even if they do not understand it.
However, as has already been stated, many medicines and medical items are no longer covered by prescription.

And we then get into payment for prescriptions:
Percentage payments for prescriptions (and reimbursement for over-payments) are now set out on a sliding scale dependent on income.
And the only way to prove income is to register for tax.

That's fine for someone running a business here, working for an employer, or receiving pension payments.
But for a non-working partner of someone working abroad and paying tax abroad, this could be a problem.


----------

